# exposure time on 300 mesh..



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

first time using 300mesh screen. what is the exposure time that i should use. i have a uv light box from silkscreensupplys and its farly new. i am also using there emulsion pro chem dxp pink. also the mesh is yellow dont know if that effects the time but any help i would appreciate it.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

the same time as the other one that are low mesh u have done


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

No one can give you an exposure time. That is something you must figure out using your exposure method. do some testing and log all your info. make a chart and stick it by your exposure source.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Much less than you do for a 110 White screen. 

I remember posting a free exposure calculator on this site somewheres....... 

Good luck


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

just bought some new emulsion CHEMBLUE and they said to start at around 45sec then go from there. only thing is that im still new at this and dont know if i can tell if its under expose im guessing that it doesnt come out but can you over expose it, and if it does get over exposed what are the effects of over exposure.. oops chromablue


----------



## TNSTEVE (Nov 20, 2007)

Just for reference, we are exposing 330 mesh count screens today on a workhorse photosharp system. 6 seconds is all it takes for these screens.

I suggest you find an exposure calculator as mentioned above to find out your ideal time.


----------



## Unkle Samo (Feb 27, 2008)

when using ulano RLX, my 175 mesh exposes at approx 2 minutes and 15 seconds. my 305 mesh exposes in 80 seconds. hope this helps.
*keep in mind my 175 mesh, i coat the shirt side once and the squeegee side twice. on my 305, i coat each side only once!


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

dont know what happened to my screen maybe over exposed it wont was out all the way i tried like 10 times already maybe i need some stronger stuff to clean it. emulsion remover is still good it washes out my other screen still. i ended up using a 160 screen that was ready to go i exposed it for 45sec and it washed out fine some detail didnt come out but i figured i didnt have the right mesh count so i was happy with it. i have a long ways to go for exposure times. need to get a calculator.


----------

